# Similar To The The Recent Vanity Fair topless Pic 'Scandal'



## Miaow (May 11, 2008)

Just noticed this on the news website today - Looks maybe like this magazine also are in a bit of trouble for a topless photo shoot with minors.  Can't believe they did a shoot like this with 16yo's you would think they would know better (though from what it says they have done it before with the same model)

Ok so the agent says if she'd know it was going to be topless then the model wouldnt have done the shoot - but then again what was to stop the model herself saying no to doing it?  



> Outcry over topless 16-year-old model
> Jonathon Moran and Catherine Caines
> May 11, 2008 12:00am
> 
> ...


----------



## Battou (May 11, 2008)

I saw the vanity fair photos....this is nothing comperable

Totally different situation


----------



## Miaow (May 11, 2008)

Yes I spose is different from that in a lot of ways - I probably should have titled it differently.


----------



## deudeu (May 11, 2008)

There are some things that just crack me up. 

So it is okay for this girl to drop out of school to be a model, to hang around a crowd that promotes and even glorifies the use of narcotics and anorexia, to wear highly provocative clothing or lingerie while on podiums or at photoshoots, to enter a completely superficial world while she is just a teenager and is supposed to be figuring out who she is, *BUT* if she shows a nipple it becomes "a scandal".

I'll tell you one thing I know, it's a messed up world we are living in!


----------



## spiffybeth (May 12, 2008)

can someone post a link to the pictures?


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 12, 2008)

LINK?!?!?!

My god, do I have to google everything myself??


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 12, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> LINK?!?!?!
> 
> My god, do I have to google everything myself??


 
Yes, you do, Iron.  

You know that you always provide excellent links for all of us. :hail:


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 12, 2008)

Careful, American viewers. There's boob visible!!!!

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

Link to one of the images (the questionable one!)

I'm still looking for the rest of the series.

... for research, and so I can be outraged! I promise! 

We can all then be outraged together!!!!

EDIT: after some online research, it turns out all women have breasts. Also, many of them are pictured on the internet. Also, many seem to be friends with Joe Francis. 

My research continues!


----------



## Miaow (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for finding a link Iron Flatline - Originally when I posted this I couldnt find a link for any of the pics.

Its still on the news heaps here cause of her age.  They were going on about the photographer yesterday also - something about that he's done this sort of thing a few times with another magazine he was with also.


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 12, 2008)

Here's a link to the blog with thumbnails that are linked (respectively) to the remaining images. I find them innocuous, a little clichéed, if anything.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 12, 2008)

thanks for the link, iron flatline.

do you have any luck finding the image described here


> Shot in March, one of the images depicts the pair sharing a bubble bath nude with Seven topless and Clarke's eyes closed as if he is passed out.


----------



## deudeu (May 12, 2008)

I haven't seen anything that would have made good old continental europe raise an eyebrow.

How prude Britain and its old colonies can be has always been incredible to me.


----------



## Rhys (May 12, 2008)

Doesn't raise my eyebrows any. Personally my taste in women is older but that's just me.


----------



## Battou (May 12, 2008)

I'm dissappointed....actually


----------



## craig (May 13, 2008)

Models are not in the business to say no. 

It is not like having sex. They are just photos and it was just a photo shoot. Maybe we need to let our guard down and try to understand that not all (probably very few) photographers are pervs. Not all photos showing a womens' "bumps" are porn. These scandals are a burden on the already tarnished name of photography and photographers. Do not believe the hype and do not add to the hysteria.   

Love & Bass


----------



## taracor (May 13, 2008)

Yeah, I completely agree, the definition of "porn" is so...I dunno how to put it exactly, but everything nowadays is considered porn.

I was in Seattle a few months ago, and saw a bunch of girls go insane when a photographer took a picture of something near them, and kept screaming that he was taking pornographic photos.  They actually so far as to call the police (who didn't care, at all).

It's crazy.


(Also, I haven't actually seen these photos mentioned, because, frankly, I don't want a knock on the door from the feds, but, my point remains)


----------



## Battou (May 13, 2008)

taracor said:


> (Also, I haven't actually seen these photos mentioned, because, frankly, I don't want a knock on the door from the feds, but, my point remains)



There is nothing remotely scandalous or devious about them.

The primary one (first one Iron Flatline provided) is little more than half a visable nipple in a bubble bath, the other one (Vanity Fair one) is not even that much.


This from what I have read was a case of a parent going overboard over something minor.

The Vanity Fair one was a different story when the person had second thoughts after publication when it dawned on her that her primary fan base is children and young teens, and then apologysing. then the press made it out to be more than it was.


*EDIT*

Here is the Vanity Fair image





[From VF]


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2008)

so where is the problem, cannot see any.

It is just breasts, and as Iron has found out in his research, they are pretty common among member s of the female gender 

As I said in earlier threads, there are many beaches in Europe where girls run around topless, no matter which age.


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 13, 2008)

EDIT: IT just occurs to me that on a photography forum it might be assumed I applied the Joker treatment to this image. I didn't. I found it on Perez Hilton, without attribution.


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2008)

deudeu said:


> I haven't seen anything that would have made good old continental europe raise an eyebrow.
> 
> How prude Britain and its old colonies can be has always been incredible to me.



As a European now living in said British penal colony I find this to be right on the mark. Down here they have previously considered banning all sorts of beer adds, ads that have sexy girls in them, and other things that make you wonder if the entire country hasn't got any bigger concerns.

I remember going back to Austria for 3 months. Every second advert was for alcohol, and one lovely advert featuring a fully nude female bearing all. That ad was for butter as far as I can remember.


----------



## Rhys (May 13, 2008)

If all we can do is to worry about naked bodies, video games, films and all that lot of stuff when the real world has more pressing problems then we all need a reality check.


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2008)

Rhys said:


> If all we can do is to worry about naked bodies, video games, films and all that lot of stuff when the real world has more pressing problems then we all need a reality check.



same if we worry about apertures and shutter speeds and composition 

Just joking, in a way you are right of course!


----------



## Alex_B (May 13, 2008)

deudeu said:


> How prude Britain and its old colonies can be has always been incredible to me.



Interestingly, Britain is much much less prude than its former colonies


----------



## deudeu (May 13, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Interestingly, Britain is much much less prude than its former colonies


 
This is very true. Probably the result of hundreds of years in close contact with decent people!


----------

